

My Pal Dave: A Triumph of Substance  - kirillzubovsky
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2012/07/09/my-pal-dave-a-triumph-of-substance-over-style

======
JacobAldridge
Worth reading the (linked to) Fred Wilson article as well -
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/07/helping-others-to-achieve-
gr...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/07/helping-others-to-achieve-greatness-as-
i-attempt-a-bit-of-my-own.html)

 _"Venture capital doesn't create 20 something millionaires. The prime of your
career in VC is the late 40s. Right where Dave is."_

~~~
rdl
What happens when people are too old to be VCs?

